# New house guest



## Warrigal (Dec 7, 2021)

Her name is Charlotte and I think she's pregnant.

How can I turn her away?
I cannot tell her that there is no room in the inn.
Besides she is very small, only 10 cm across at the widest part.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Her name is Charlotte and I think she's pregnant.
> 
> How can I turn her away?
> I cannot tell her that there is no room in the inn.
> Besides she is very small, only 10 cm across at the widest part.


Will you keep her somewhere that you can keep an eye on her?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 7, 2021)

Nah. She will just wander about while we sleep and hide behind a picture frame in the day time.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 7, 2021)

Are you ready for the babies? (shudder)


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 7, 2021)

Had them before. 
They decorate the ceiling like a galaxy of little stars. 
Gradually they thin out and disappear.


----------

